# Going downhill?



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi, I am new here!
I have a typical veil tail betta named Hansi. He is my 2nd betta I have owned. 
I've had him for a little over one year now so I am assuming he is around the 2 year old mark.
My 1st betta started going down-hill around this point, getting skinny, the fins started looking shabby, etc. And then he passed away.
Now I am starting to have the same problems with Hansi. I am unsure how old bettas are supposed to get? Is this just an old age problem?
Hansi is still eating but other than that he is losing weight, just floating around and his finnage looks really droopy.
Is he just getting old? Is there anything I can do for him?
Thanks!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, I'm sorry to hear about your betta, but I think it could quite possibly be just old age. I heard somewhere that they only live about 2-3 years, and so if you can get them to live that long you are a good fish owner. As for what you can do for him...I don't have any idea, sorry.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Hi, I am new here!
> I have a typical veil tail betta named Hansi. He is my 2nd betta I have owned.


Am in your shoes!
And... sorry for such problems, I'm not sure about this aging but well, 2 years are are quite a period for a betta right?


----------



## Henry (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow 2 years that's a good lifespan for a betta i think it is old age. Sorry about your first loss. :fish: :fish:


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

It's probably old age...possibly stress.My male betta-Chao-I have had for about a year too and he isnt doing just fine. But for a child development class I brought Chao and my two African Dwarf Clawed Frogs-Ellen and Porsha-and Chao got really stressed and lost a lot of his color and seemed really depressed.At first I thought it might have been the frogs because I got the frogs for that class and introduced the three the night before I had to bring them, but after I thought a little I came to the conclusion of stress. That is what I assume it might be.


----------

